# My Gold 98 SE after TEIN/Slipstream Install



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures of my 98 SE. Put a set of TEIN Basic's on yesterday. They are set to the TEIN suggested height (ie: really low). Ride is great. I also picked up a set of 16" gunmetallic Rota Slipstreams about a month ago. The car is dirty as hell, I took these during lunch.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow that hot ! im loving the color !


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, that is sooooooo clean! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you know i have allways wonderd what my car would look like with my grany's max color on it................and it looks outstanding! those wheels are damn hot too on that car. rotas? love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :waving:
it would look really good with the amber corners tho and some crystal headlights and se-l tails. oh one more thing (very minor) go to auto zone/ advance auto and get one of those stuby little black antenas it would look good with the wheels :thumbup: but non the less i love it!


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> it would look really good with the amber corners tho and some crystal headlights and se-l tails


Yea, I am thinking of doing all of that actually!  Winter is fast approaching here in the midwest though. Also, there is some light damage on the rear driver door that I need to get fixed before I do anymore cosmetic stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

oh my
im in love


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

nice color !


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks like you're outside a jail! 

Nice look. Engine Pics?! We NEED engine pics!!!


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Looks like you're outside a jail!
> 
> Nice look. Engine Pics?! We NEED engine pics!!!


Nothing special under the hood. Its dirty as hell too. Has a rebuilt SR20 out of a G20 in it, I/H/E and motor mounts. Thats about it. Very dirty.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

With the blacked out windows and wheels, I could see you adding some Black Halos(unfortunately that the only REAL black headlight available) and some stealth corners in the front, and stealth out the tails. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i think it looks better now that it would with the black treatment on lighting


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

great photo.
It wouldn't have such an effect except that the color of the car matches the surroundings which really makes it blend in.
That and the tint matching the wheels...

Seth


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Timbo said:


> With the blacked out windows and wheels, I could see you adding some Black Halos(unfortunately that the only REAL black headlight available) and some stealth corners in the front, and stealth out the tails. Just my 2 cents.


I like black housed headlights, but I HATE the projectors.....

Exterior wise I may do the lieuspeed eyelids painted to match the car or just a CF hood. Amber corners are a maybe...I kind of like the solid clears. Oh, I want sidemarkers too. Thats about it.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

kenshin138 said:


> Exterior wise I may do the lieuspeed eyelids .


ACTUALLY....liu just sells them. Mike from Syndicate Kustomz make them. Sorry, just being picky. www.syndicatekustomz.com

ps - you might want to get them NOW.....check out his site.


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)

Timbo said:


> ACTUALLY....liu just sells them. Mike from Syndicate Kustomz make them. Sorry, just being picky. www.syndicatekustomz.com
> ps - you might want to get them NOW.....check out his site.


Actually I knew that and fat fingered it for no good reason. 

Crap...ah well. I really want a CF hood and the eyelids won't really go with it, so maybe I will just skip them.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Timbo said:


> With the blacked out windows and wheels, I could see you adding some Black Halos(unfortunately that the only REAL black headlight available)


are you sure about that timbo :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> are you sure about that timbo :thumbup:


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

man, that sure is one hell of a sleeper  looks great bro, i love it

wow those lenses are great! don't you guys have ones for the b13?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love that car. that is all. haha


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

DO NOT GET HALO!! They fu^&ing suck!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

me like


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Loving the slipstreams on your car man, whats under the hood?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissanpirate said:


> Loving the slipstreams on your car man, whats under the hood?


 VVV *answer* VVV :cheers: 



kenshin138 said:


> Nothing special under the hood. Its dirty as hell too. Has a rebuilt SR20 out of a G20 in it, I/H/E and motor mounts. Thats about it. Very dirty.


edit: better?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> VVVVVVVVVVhere VVVVV :thumbup:


WHAT?!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> WHAT?!


he asked what was under the hood and kenshin allready replyed with the answer before so i posted it...........  ..........


----------



## 1beatsentra (Nov 3, 2004)

hey nice car.... that has the factory side skirts right? keep it clean bro


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

nice ride man.... first one i've seen in that color. i love it. nice rims too


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looking really good. :thumbup:


----------

